# I passed!!!



## MCGLYNN_EMTP (Oct 7, 2009)

Just passed my practicals for paramedic this past saturday (oct. 3) and 2 weeks before that I passed my CBT. I'm still having trouble believing im a paramedic now!!!! Just waiting on my cards...then the pay raise and the fun begins!!! I still find it funny that I can hold morphie and Versed...but I cant buy a beer because I am only 20 years old lol.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 7, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 7, 2009)

Congrats on passing your test.


----------



## MCGLYNN_EMTP (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks!
I just found out about this forum. So far I like what I see and I think this will be a good place to get insight from more experienced paramedics being that I'm still fresh off the lot.


----------



## judoka5446 (Oct 8, 2009)

Congrats! I'd offer to buy you a beer... guess you'll have to settle with club soda.


----------



## MCGLYNN_EMTP (Oct 8, 2009)

lol Yea...Dr. Pepper is fine with me... The fact that I'm 20 doesnt bother me that much....but the problem is...I look like I am 12....Since I've started in EMS a year and a half ago..it never fails...I get asked once a shift if I'm old enough to work on the ambulance....I just smile and say...nope...It doesnt matter if we respond to a complete arrest...someone has to point out in the middle of working the patient that I look like im 12...or 14 or 16....16 seems to be the going number lately...


----------



## judoka5446 (Oct 8, 2009)

My sympathies. I look way older than I am. One of these days a nurse is gonna think im the one having the age related heart failure :glare:


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Oct 8, 2009)

congrats


----------



## absolutesteve81 (Oct 8, 2009)

MCGLYNN_EMTP said:


> The fact that I'm 20 doesnt bother me that much....but the problem is...I look like I am 12



I can relate to that.  I'm 28 and look like I'm barely 16. 

Congrats on passing it all


----------



## MCGLYNN_EMTP (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks again!!!


----------



## firecoins (Oct 8, 2009)

MCGLYNN_EMTP said:


> Just passed my practicals for paramedic this past saturday (oct. 3) and 2 weeks before that I passed my CBT. I'm still having trouble believing im a paramedic now!!!! Just waiting on my cards...then the pay raise and the fun begins!!! I still find it funny that I can hold morphie and Versed...but I cant buy a beer because I am only 20 years old lol.



yeah but you will be treating overdoses of beer. congrats!


----------



## MCGLYNN_EMTP (Oct 8, 2009)

I would be...buuuuuuut I'm to young to buy beer lol just 20 years old


----------



## GonnaBeEMT (Oct 10, 2009)

I passed too!   I guess I should change my name on here......


----------

